# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Plantronics BackBeat SENSE: новая беспроводная стереогарнитура

## Labs

Ультралегкая, «умная» Bluetooth-стереогарнитура: совершенный звук, автономная работа на протяжении целого дня и интуитивная сенсорная система управления.

Компания Plantronics, один из мировых лидеров в области производства устройств связи, анонсирует выход BackBeat SENSE — беспроводной гарнитуры, которая определяет новый взгляд на возможности, комфорт и качество звучания. Гаджет сочетает в себе легкие материалы, одни из лучших среди других Bluetooth-устройств аккумуляторы, умные датчики, сдержанный стиль и фирменное качество звука.

«От рассвета до заката мир мультимедиа сопровождает людей повсюду. Так что они нуждаются в настолько легких и удобных гарнитурах, чтобы можно было забыть о ее существовании, — так Стюарт Брэдшоу (Stuart Bradshaw), руководитель отдела потребительского маркетинга и развития бизнеса компании Plantronics, комментирует выход новинки. — BackBeat SENSE открывает новое поколение гарнитур для меломанов, которые оснащены интуитивно понятной сенсорной технологией, чтобы наполнить повседневность музыкой».

Что делает BackBeat SENSE особенной? Благодаря встроенным умным сенсорам, воспроизведение автоматически приостановится, когда вы снимете гарнитуру, и постепенно возобновится, когда наденете ее вновь. Это обеспечивает более длительное время автономной работы девайса. Установка связи с мобильными устройствами происходит быстро и легко даже при одновременном сопряжении с двумя гаджетами. Голосовые оповещения информируют пользователя об уровне заряда батареи, статусе подключения и многом другом. Все элементы управления расположены на корпусе одной чаши для простого, интуитивного использования. Время автономной работы BackBeat SENSE составляет 18 часов: теперь владелец может слушать музыку практически целый день без подзарядки.

BackBeat SENSE отличает и инновационный дизайн, благодаря которому можно комфортно носить устройство на протяжении всего дня. Уникальное запатентованное оголовье подходит для большинства вариантов размера головы и равномерно распределяет давление. Новинка весит всего 140 граммов — так же мало, как почти любой современный смартфон. Новинка на 50% легче, чем большинство Bluetooth-гарнитур, доступных сегодня.1 Запоминающие форму уха плотно прилегающие амбушюры идеально подходят любому пользователю, улучшая качество звучания. Компактная форма и складная конструкция оголовья делают BackBeat SENSE удобными для ношения на шее в то время, когда устройство не используется.

*Отличительные характеристики BackBeat SENSE:* 

• Знаменитое качество звука Plantronics гарантирует оптимальный баланс между насыщенными басами, четкими высокими частотами и естественными полутонами, чтобы пользователь мог насладиться музыкой в полной мере и слышать каждую деталь при воспроизведение медиафайлов.
• Bluetooth 1 класса — гарнитура поддерживает связь со смартфоном или планшетом (до 2-х устройств одновременно) на расстоянии до 100 м, что равно длине футбольного поля. 
• Двойной микрофон для голосовой связи HD-качества обеспечивает звонки без помех и взаимодействие с голосовыми приложениями такими как Siri™, Google Now, Cortana и Skype.
• Технология OpenMic™ позволяет транслировать окружающие звуки в динамики гарнитуры и активируется одним нажатием кнопки. 
• Складная конструкция делает BackBeat SENSE удобными для транспортировки и хранения, в комплект входит чехол для хранения проводов.

*Особенности серии BackBeat от Plantronics* 

BackBeat SENSE пополнит линейку беспроводных стереопродуктов BackBeat от Plantronics. Другие устройства из этой серии имеют свои особенности. BackBeat PRO отличается активным шумоподавлением и рекордным временем воспроизведения потокового контента — до 24 часов. Беспроводная гарнитура BackBeat FIT обладает уникальной, безопасной конструкцией, защищенным от влаги и пота корпусом и надежной посадкой. BackBeat GO 2 — это звук премиум-качества в невероятно компактном и легком исполнении. BackBeat PRO, BackBeat GO 2 и BackBeat FIT в настоящее время доступны в розничных магазинах.

*Цена и доступность*

Гарнитура BackBeat SENSE представлена в двух вариантах: черный/эспрессо и белый/коричневый. Новинка появится в продаже на белорусском рынке в сентябре 2015 года по рекомендованной производителем розничной цене 3 550 000 белорусских рублей. 

Более подробная информация доступна на сайте http://www.plantronics.com/ru/product/backbeat-sense#fndtn-overview.

----------

